# Anova Low Water Error



## link

Anyone have any issues with their Anova giving you a low water error? Mine is in a constant state (beep) that the water level is low. It is just below Max and has clearance at the bottom. I have unplugged to reset but it will not go away. Google shows other have this issue as well. I have e-mailed Anova and will see if they respond.

Link


----------



## chopsaw

I had mine error once , but the water was low . Have you had the cover off the bottom ?


----------



## daveomak

Remove the  protective tube and clean all the rods that stick down.....   I think the low water sensor is OHM driven...  Clean them all...  soap and water on a paper towel...


----------



## link

daveomak said:


> Remove the  protective tube and clean all the rods that stick down.....   I think the low water sensor is OHM driven...  Clean them all...  soap and water on a paper towel...



That seems to have done it Dave. Thanks gor the suggestion. 
Link


----------



## pushok2018

I just love this forum! You have a question - you got an answer!


----------



## weedeater

Haven’t had that problem with mine yet.  I do clean mine regularly so maybe that is why. Thanks for that tip Dave.  Link, update us with Anova’s response and if you have any more issues. 

Weedeater


----------



## daveomak

View attachment 388833
  ....

I have absolutely NO IDEA what that is or what it was...  Sorry....  My Faux Pas....

OH !!!!  I remember now.....  
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
   ...  you are welcome....


----------



## weedeater

daveomak
 get an error message when I click on link above. 

Weedeater


----------



## chopsaw

Link that why I was wondering if you had pulled the bottom off . Hard water where I live , so I use vinegar in the water after the cook is done . Helps to keep it in check .


----------



## link

chopsaw said:


> Link that why I was wondering if you had pulled the bottom off . Hard water where I live , so I use vinegar in the water after the cook is done . Helps to keep it in check .


Thanks  chopsaw. I also have hard water here but I never knew it came apart. Now I do and will clean this after use. Live and learn. 
Link


----------



## daveomak

I also add vinegar to my hot water bath...   Maybe a TBS or 2...   Keeps the white crust from forming on all the parts...


----------



## link

weedeater said:


> Haven’t had that problem with mine yet.  I do clean mine regularly so maybe that is why. Thanks for that tip Dave.  Link, update us with Anova’s response and if you have any more issues.
> 
> Weedeater



Hey Weedeater,
Ok so this was my e-mail to Anova customer service on 2/23/19:

Hello,
My Anova is a little over a year old and it now has a low water error that will not go away. *It has never hit the low water level while using it and now the alarm will not go away even at Max level.*

What can be done to resolve this?

They responded last night:
Hello there!

Thanks for contacting Anova Returns and Exchanges!

Before we proceed with your return request, from what I see, the beeping is *caused by a low water level alarm*.

We really suggest that for long hours cooking, the pot should be coastered and covered all the time. This is to prevent too much evaporation and to maintain the temperature as well.
I would advise that if this happens again, you *just need to add more water *– there are 2 low water sensors and both have to be immersed in water for operation. The pump generates “waves” – sometimes these waves will cause the water level at the sensors to fluctuate up and down. The waves sometimes drop the water level right under the sensor and will cause a low water alarm. This is normal and you just need to add more water.

If the issue persists, please give the device a complete drying and resting (24 hours). If none of the suggestions help, we'll be happy to proceed with an exchange. Can you please provide me your order details along with the order confirmation / receipt so we can verify your order? Looking forward to assist you!


At least they said they would help with an exchange if necessary but they may as well have said "Have you tried turning it on and off again" (computer joke).

Link


----------



## weedeater

Well, about the most positive thing you can say is, “They did respond to your inquiry”.  Not a lot of help obviously!  Have you used it any more?  Is it continuing to work without any further issues?

Weedeater


----------



## daveomak

Did they ask, "Have you asked DaveOmak for his advice"..  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ...


----------



## link

weedeater said:


> Well, about the most positive thing you can say is, “They did respond to your inquiry”.  Not a lot of help obviously!  Have you used it any more?  Is it continuing to work without any further issues?
> 
> Weedeater


Used it the following day for three hours with no problems. 
Thanks.


----------



## link

daveomak said:


> Did they ask, "Have you asked DaveOmak for his advice"..  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ...



Dave, I gave them your name and email in case they need assistance in the future.  Hope you do not mind.


----------



## daveomak

link said:


> Dave, I gave them your name and email in case they need assistance in the future.  Hope you do not mind.



That's funny....  HAHAHA......


----------



## sigmo

You guys are great.

I have a couple of different sous vide gadgets, and due to the relatively hard water here, I do clean them rather often.

A bit of acid does help.  But another reason I need to clean mine rather often is to get the cat hair out of the impellers of the stirrers!


----------



## Ginozilla

link said:


> Anyone have any issues with their Anova giving you a low water error? Mine is in a constant state (beep) that the water level is low. It is just below Max and has clearance at the bottom. I have unplugged to reset but it will not go away. Google shows other have this issue as well. I have e-mailed Anova and will see if they respond.
> 
> Link


Anyone else reading this my problem was the cap on the bottom removes it and working fine now .


----------

